# 700 Euro ausreizen (ohne GraKa und SSD)



## skrype (28. April 2020)

Hallo Liebe Community,

ich bin ein absoluter Neuling und hoffe auf euer Profi-Rat.
Wie ihr schon von der Überschrift entnehmen könnt, bitte ich euch für mein Sohn, Hardwarekombinationen zu empfehlen. Dabei ist es wichtig das Budget so gut wie möglich auszureizen. Schwerpunkt ist natürlich Leistung für Gaming. Anfangs wollte ich es selbst probieren, aber es gibt so viel Auswahl, da sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht

Rahmenbedingungen:

* +/- 700 Euro Budget
* Grafikkarte vorerst nicht nötig (wird aber wahrscheinlich ein GeForce sein)
* Keine HDD oder SSD nötig
* Hardware sollte so aktuell wie möglich sein

Ihr würdet mir wirklich sehr helfen wenn ihr mich beraten könntet.

Falls noch fragen offen stehen sollten, versuche ich euch diese so gut wie möglich zu beantworten.

beste Grüße und bleibt gesund 

skrype


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2020)

Was heißt "vorerst nicht nötig" bei der Grafikkarte? Hast du schon eine Grafikkarte? Das ist wichtig, denn nicht jede CPU hat eine eigene Grafikeinheit, und dann MUSS man eine Grafikkarte nutzen. 

Mein Vorschlag:

Ryzen 5 3600 oder 3600X => 170-200€
Mainboard B450-Chipsatz für 80-120€ (falls du stärker übertakten willst: X570-Chipsatz und eher ab 160 Euro aufwärts)
Zwei Riegel DDR4-3200-RAM, entweder 2x8GB oder 2x16GB (ca 80-100€ respektive 150-200€)
CPU-Kühler für 25-40€, bei starkem Übertakten mehr
Be quiet-Netzteil mit 500-550W für 60-80€, die CM-Modelle haben abnehmbare Kabel, was den Zusammenbau erleichtert.
Gehäuse im Midi-Format (ATX) für 50-80€ je nach Geschmack.


----------



## skrype (29. April 2020)

Hi Herbboy,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!
eine Grafikkarte haben wir bereits (1050 ti), wird aber zeitnah ersetzt, da diese wahrscheinlich schwächer ist als das gesamte System.

Du hast dich für AMD entschieden wenn ich das richtig sehe. Darf ich fragen wieso nicht Intel? 

Übrigens habe ich aus meinem eigenen PC den ich nicht mehr verwende ein Netzteil mit 500W (ist bestimmt schon 10 Jahre alt und funktioniert einwandfrei). Könnte man das Teil verwenden für das neue System? Oder lieber ein neues?

Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80plus 



Vielen Dank


----------



## Batze (29. April 2020)

@Herb hat allein aufgrund des Preis Leistung Verhätnisses ganz klar AMD gewählt. Und das ist auch gut so.
Intel kann da momentan in diesem Preisbereich und der Qualität ganz einfach nicht mithalten.
Intel spielt momentan im Consumer/Normal Gamer bereich absolut keine Rolle. Erst im Top Bereich, aber auch da erst bei den aktuellen i9 CPus, und die sind für uns Unbezahlbar.
Aber die Preise übersteigen dein Budget. @Herb hat da schon das richtige gesagt.
AMD hat da von Jahr zu Jahr aufgeholt. Es spricht rein gar nichts mehr gegen AMD. Millionen Gamer Rechner laufen derzeit darauf, ohne Probleme.
Nur beim Board würde ich aufpassen. Die B 450 Serie ist nicht gerade unproblematisch. Da kann es Probleme geben. Auf jeden Fall aufpassen und abfragen ob das neuste Bios für die neuen CPUs schon aufgespielt ist. Das ist wichtig.
Ansonsten wenn es das Budget zulässt gleich zu einen X 570er Board greifen, ist etwas teurer. Da bist du dann aber auf der sicheren Seite.
Dein 10 Jahre altes Netzteil wäre eventuell noch gut genug, wenn es ein Top Netzteil ist. Du musst wissen, jedes Netzteil nimmt mit jeden Tag an Leistung ab, NoName Netzteile sowieso.
Ein 10 Jahre altes Top Netzteil, Enermax/bequiet usw. sind auch da noch brauchbar. Dein Netzteil, sorry wenn ich das so streng sage, ist für Moderne Systeme leider Schrott. Wäre mir viel zu gefährlich ein gutes System darauf aufzubauen. Ist nun einmal so.


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2020)

Kannst du das genaue Modell rausfinden? Ist es das: https://geizhals.de/xigmatek-nrp-pc501-500w-atx-2-2-cph-0500u-x02-a407518.html   Modell NRP-PC501 ? 

Für die 1050 Ti kannst du das alte Netzteil sicher noch verwenden, aber für eine stärkere Karte wäre ein neues besser. Da reichen zwar 500W generell aus, aber es sollte dann ein gutes Modell sein mit zwei getrennten 12V-Leitungen (wobei das bei dem verlinken der Fall wäre) und zwei 8Pin-PCIe-Steckern (das wäre bei dem Netzteil NICHT der Fall und deutet darauf hin, dass die 500W vielleicht nur ein theoretischer Wert sind, der nicht für eine Gaming-Dauerlast mit ner guten Karte reicht).


AMD ist aktuell deutlich besser bei Preis-Leistung. Bei Intel ist keine CPU unter 380€ stärker in Spielen als der Ryzen 5 3600 / 3600X. Und selbst dann ist der Vorteil eines teureren Intels bei nur 10%. Bis 250€ kommt nur der i5-9600K oder 9600KF in Frage, der ist zwar in etwa gleichschnell, aber er hat nur 6 Kerne und 6 Threads. Der Ryzen 5 3600 hat 6 Kerne und 12 Threads. CPUs mit 8 oder mehr Threads hat Intel nicht unter 380€, und angesichts der kommenden Spielekonsolen, auf denen viele Spiele basieren werden, sind nur 6 Threads meiner Meinung nach ein hohes Risiko, dass man die in vielleicht 1-2 Jahren neu erscheinenden Games trotz guter Grafikkarte nur mit geringen Detailstufen spielen können wird. Mit dem Ryzen 5 3600 kannst du vermutlich in 5-6 Jahren einfach per neuer Grafikkarte den PC immer noch für "maximale Details" wieder fit machen. Hinzu kommt, dass der AMD-Prozessor auch noch 20-30€ günstiger ist als der 9600KF, der 9600K ist nochmal teurer (der KF hat keine Grafikeinheit, der K hat eine).

Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass es bei der Leistung um den Schnitt geht. zb in Battlefield V ist der 9600K meines Wissens nach ein gutes Stück vor dem Ryzen 5 3600, in anderen Games wiederum hinten. 


Beim Mainboard reicht B450 als Chipsatz völlig aus, und wenn du ein MSI-Modell mit dem Zusatz "Max" nimmst, ist es definitiv fit für Ryzen 3000. Bei anderen Mainboards kann es theoretisch sein, dass das BIOS zu alt ist - dann muss es aber über 9 Monate beim Shop im Lager rumgegammelt haben   Das KANN passieren, ist aber bei Shops, die viel verkaufen, und dann noch beim Griff zu einem beliebten Modell enorm unwahrscheinlich. Trotzdem wäre ein Max-Board von MSI halt zu 100% sicher, oder X570-Chipsatz, was aber teuer ist. Falls du stärker übertakten willst, wäre X570 aber wiederum eh keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## skrype (29. April 2020)

Vielen Dank Euch beiden, für die umfangreichen Informationen.

@herb: Ja, das Netzteil schaut zumindest gleich aus. Kann gerne nochmal zu Hause mach der genauen Modellbeschreibung sehen. Aber vielleicht ist es, wie  ihr beiden schon sagt, besser direkt ein aktuelles Netzteil zu besorgen.

Wie sieht es mit der Graka aus wenn ich mich gut AMD Systeme entscheide? Dann lieber doch kein GeForce oder? Oder ist dieser Mythos auch schon „veraltet“ und überholt?


----------



## skrype (29. April 2020)

Vielen Dank Euch beiden, für die umfangreichen Informationen.

@herb: Ja, das Netzteil schaut zumindest gleich aus. Kann gerne nochmal zu Hause mach der genauen Modellbeschreibung sehen. Aber vielleicht ist es, wie  ihr sagt, besser direkt ein aktuelles Netzteil zu besorgen.

Wie sieht es mit der Graka aus wenn ich mich für AMD Systeme entscheide? Dann lieber doch kein GeForce oder? Oder ist dieser Mythos auch schon „veraltet“ und überholt?


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2020)

skrype schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Euch beiden, für die umfangreichen Informationen.
> 
> @herb: Ja, das Netzteil schaut zumindest gleich aus. Kann gerne nochmal zu Hause mach der genauen Modellbeschreibung sehen. Aber vielleicht ist es, wie  ihr beiden schon sagt, besser direkt ein aktuelles Netzteil zu besorgen.
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der Graka aus wenn ich mich gut AMD Systeme entscheide? Dann lieber doch kein GeForce oder? Oder ist dieser Mythos auch schon „veraltet“ und überholt?


 Das ist schon zig Jahre widerlegt, es gab nur ganz früher mal Probleme, weil Mainboards mit Nvidia-Chipsatz Treiber auch für die OnBoard-Grafik hatten, die sich mit denen von AMD beißen konnten. Aber AMD ist aktuell bei Preis-Leistung auch bei Grafikkarten besser, falls du ab 280-290€ ausgeben willst. Die RX 5600, 5700 und 5700 XT ist stets besser als gleichteure von Nvidia. Erst die 2070 Super ist stärker als die 5700 XT (die es ab 380€ gibt), und zwar etwa 10-15%. Die kostet aber dann direkt ca 500€ und mehr.


----------



## Batze (29. April 2020)

skrype schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Graka aus wenn ich mich gut AMD Systeme entscheide? Dann lieber doch kein GeForce oder? Oder ist dieser Mythos auch schon „veraltet“ und überholt?


Alle Mythose seitens AMD sind schon lange Überholt.
Intel/nVidia hat wie gesagt hier und da etwas die Nase vorne, aber nur wenn man das entsprechende Geld hat.
Bei Grafikkarten sind allerdings die 2070 und auch natürlich die 2080 etwas weiter vorne. Mann muss aber auch eben das Geld haben.
Bei einigen spielt auch die Software eine Rolle. 
Also ich habe selbst eine AMD und die Software was ich damit machen kann ist Super. Von Aufnahme über Stream usw. lässt sich alles darüber in Top Qualität steuern. Ich glaube Herb hat auch eine AMD Karte und könnte das bestätigen.
Bei nVidia sieht es bestimmt nicht schlechter aus, kann dazu aber nichts sagen.
Im Endeffekt ist es eben eine Preisfrage, ganz Oben ist Intel/nVidia noch führend, aber alles knapp darunter machst du mit AMD nichts falsch. Es ist eben auch ein wenig persönlich und Geldbeutel abhängig. Ich selbst habe auch gerungen wieder nach zig Jahren zu AMD zu wechseln, und ich bereue nichts. Das Preis/Leistungs Verhältniss ist Unschlagbar. Aber man darf nicht überall sparen (Mainboard/Netzteil usw.), und das sind ganz wichtige Bauteile, wenn nicht sogar die wichtigsten.
Aus weit über 20 Jahren Erfahrung, niemals am Mainboard und Netzteil sparen. Glaube es mir.
Alles andere kannst du mal nachrüsten, also Festplatte und so, aber Board ist schlecht. Spare also erstmal da wo du kannst,aber niemals bei diesen 2 Komponenten.


----------



## skrype (29. April 2020)

Ich habe mir da mal was nach eurer Anleitung zusammengestellt. Was haltet ihr davon? 

Mein Budget habe ich noch nicht erreicht, bzw. wenn ich die Teile bei verschiedenen Dienstleistern bestelle wirds nochmal günstiger.
Was könnte ich austauschen, damit das Gesamtpaket sinnvoll besser wird, bzw. in die Zukunft gesehen länger aktuell bleibt?
Wenn ich bei Mindfactory bestellen würde, komme ich auf 562 Euro. Daher bin ich bereit weitere 100-150 Euro mehr auszugeben, wenn es denn Sinn macht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Direkter Link zur Wunschliste:
https://geizhals.at/?cat=WL-1551794


----------



## Batze (29. April 2020)

Sieht ganz gut aus. 

Nur beim Speicher solltest du dir folgende Frage stellen.
Bleibst du bei 16 GB RAM oder willst du da, z.B. wegen Video Bildbearbeitung noch aufrüste auf 32 GB RAM?
Weil, 2*8GB RAM ist schneller, wegen Dual als wie 1*16GB RAM. Willst du aber wegen eben dessen nochmal unbedingt aufrüsten auf 32 GB machen jetzt 1*16GB RAM Sinn. Als Gamer PC allerdings die nächsten Jahre vollkommen irrelevant. Da empfehle ich 2*8 GB RAM.
Und beim Board, nun dazu habe ich ja alles gesagt. Da würde ich eher was anderes nehmen. 
Ansonsten kann ich deiner Auswahl zustimmen.
Ein Lekerlie ist u.A. das Gehäuse. Top. Da wirst du deinen Spass daran haben.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Alle Mythose seitens AMD sind schon lange Überholt.



Normalerweise versuche ich, bei Rechtschreibfehlern ja gnädig wegzusehen, aber in dem Fall schmerzt es mich zu sehr:

Mythen, der Plural von Mythos lautet Mythen.


----------



## skrype (29. April 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Sieht ganz gut aus.
> 
> Nur beim Speicher solltest du dir folgende Frage stellen.
> Bleibst du bei 16 GB RAM oder willst du da, z.B. wegen Video Bildbearbeitung noch aufrüste auf 32 GB RAM?
> ...




Welche X570er Variante würdest du empfehlen? 
Diese hier? https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1317274.html

Und was wäre wenn ich statt dessen beim Prozessor zu Ryzen 7 3700X wechsle? Wäre die zusätzlichen 100 Euro, bei dieser Konstellation, sinnvoll investiert?
Wie wie fern werde ich mein Spaß an dem Gehäuse haben?  

.... sorry, dass ich so viele Fragen stelle  Aber ich kann meine Neugier kaum zurückhalten


----------



## Batze (29. April 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Normalerweise versuche ich, bei Rechtschreibfehlern ja gnädig wegzusehen, aber in dem Fall schmerzt es mich zu sehr:
> 
> Mythen, der Plural von Mythos lautet Mythen.



Sorry, ich war im Schnell schreib Modus. Ich huldige dir wegen der Korrektur.


----------



## skrype (29. April 2020)

So wäre die neue Konstellation. Macht das so Sinn oder eher unnötige Geldverschwendung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221f417334aa4a600d0768dc96e517cbbec4aac6f0865


----------



## Batze (29. April 2020)

skrype schrieb:


> Welche X570er Variante würdest du empfehlen?
> Diese hier? https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1317274.html
> 
> Und was wäre wenn ich statt dessen beim Prozessor zu Ryzen 7 3700X wechsle? Wäre die zusätzlichen 100 Euro, bei dieser Konstellation, sinnvoll investiert?
> ...



Das Board wäre Okey, und vor allem Zukunftsicherer.
Ein wechsel auf einen 7er CPU macht nur Sinn wenn du gegenüber eine Top Graka vom Kaliber einer GTX 2080 betreiben würdest. Ansonsten reicht die 5er vollkommen aus, eventuell die X Version die etwas Höher getaktet ist. Auch wenn du Streamen möchtest ist die 5er Version volkommen ausreichend, da sind es dann andere Faktoren die einen Stream begrenzen, aber bestimmt nicht so eine CPU.

Und wegen dem Spaß an dem Gehäuse, na weil es eben Top ist. Man bekommt in der Klasse kaum etwas besseres.
Darfst nur nicht wie ich 6 interne Festplatten haben, also da bekommt man Platzprobleme, aber ansonsten, sehr gute Wahl, auch optisch macht sich das Case echt Nice. Und du hast gleich gute Lüfter verbaut, nicht Oberklasse, aber gut.
Und wegen Fragen musst du dich doch nicht entschuldigen, dafür sind wir doch da.
Frag uns Löcher in den Bauch......


----------



## Batze (29. April 2020)

skrype schrieb:


> So wäre die neue Konstellation. Macht das so Sinn oder eher unnötige Geldverschwendung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weg mit dem 7er, außer eben wie oben gesagt. Aber dein Post kam wohl vor meinem.


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2020)

Sieht gut aus, kann halt sein, dass du mit 100-150€ weniger auch keinen Unterschied merken würdest - ich weiß halt nicht, was genau du machst und ob sich da X570 und der 3700X wirklich rentieren. Aber wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, mach es. Der Kühler ist halt auch eher schon für Übertakten gedacht, da würde es ansonsten auch einer für den halben Preis tun.


----------



## Batze (29. April 2020)

Man sollte auch mal ein wenig auf eventuell bessere Qualität gehen und nicht nur immer den Sparfuchs rauslassen.
Also in meinen Augen die 60-70€ lohnen sich schon für ein anderes, besseres Board. 
Und auch der Kühler lohnt sich. Kühlt besser als ein sehr viel billigeres Model und ist Extrem leise und auch Extrem haltbar, weil eben Qualität.
Diese Extrem Sparsamkeit am falschem Ende finde ich nicht immer gut.
Wenn man das Budget hat sollte man da nicht zu geizig sein, und andere Komponenten lassen sich ja leichter nachrüsten. Aber bitte nicht die Haupt Komponenten. Und das Budget ist ja da.
Wie gesagt, so lassen, die 7er CPU weg und dafür die 5erX nehmen und er hat ein Top System auf Jahre hinaus.
Zu Weihnachten noch die ein oder andere SSD sich kaufen oder schenken lassen und perfekt.
Sieht gut aus in meinen Augen.


----------



## skrype (30. April 2020)

Vielen Dank euch allen 

Was haltet ihr stattdessen einen Wasserkühler wie diesen hier einzubauen?
https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_c...iY8kdwmScQk-5ZKNleYaAneKEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Falls dieser nicht passt, welchen würdet ihr empfehlen, dass preislich noch im Rahmen ist und Sinn macht? Leise sollte er natürlich auch sein.


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2020)

skrype schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch allen
> 
> Was haltet ihr stattdessen einen Wasserkühler wie diesen hier einzubauen?
> https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_c...iY8kdwmScQk-5ZKNleYaAneKEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> ...


 Kannst du machen, allerdings ist ein moderner Kühler für 30-40€ auch enorm leise und muss auch nie voll aufdrehen (außer du übertaktest), so dass es selbst bei Last nicht laut wird. Ein solcher WaKü muss aber auch aufdrehen, wenn es wärmer ist - lautlos ist der nicht. Er sitzt nur etwas weiter hinten im Gehäuse. So ein Kompaktkühler macht IMHO erst Sinn, wenn er größer ist und es zwei Lüfter sind - da ist dann aber teurer. Und die billigen Versionen sind manchmal störend: die Lüfter sind lautlos, aber man hört die Pumpe...


----------



## skrype (2. Mai 2020)

Was halt ihr davon? 
Scheint erst seit kurzem im Markt erhältlich zu sein und ist wesentlich günstiger als die Dark Rock 4

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Pure-Rock-2-Black_1359907.html


und statt der 500W Variante würde ich vielleicht doch lieber auf 600W steigern. Oder sind 500 mehr als genug? Was ist wenn ich mir eine Stärke GraKa zulege, reicht das dann noch? Mir ist vor allem wichtig, dass das System so leise wie möglich läuft. Wird ein Netzteil bei hoher Belastung auch mal lauter?
Hier das Gerät, was ich stattdessen nehmen würde. Was sagt ihr dazu? 

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...m-Power-9-Non-Modular-80--Bronze_1228434.html


Im Moment sieht das Gesamtsystem noch so aus:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2214e972a6d2da1de90a494dab358b3543d0728c7318c


----------



## Batze (2. Mai 2020)

Beim den beiden Lüfter ist es eher Geschmackssache. Beide sind gut. Falsch machst du bei beiden nichts.
Beim Netzteil reichen 500 Watt auch für die Zukunft voll aus, wenn du nicht irgendwas Exotisches mit Exorbitanten Verbrauch im Rechner hast, oder 6 Festplatten intern und haufenweise USB Ports verbrauchst.
Hier mal von bequiet der Netzteilrechner. KLICK
Da kannst du selbst konfigurieren und dann schauen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2020)

Wenn du nicht stark übertakten willst, ist der Pure Rock 2 mehr als gut genug für einen leisen Betrieb.

Und 500W reichen mehr als dicke, vor allem wenn du das gute Pure Power nimmt. Be quiet gibt die Wattzahl sehr vorsichtig an, d.h. die 500W bedeuten eher so was wie "500W bei längerer Last liefert es problemlos", es kann aber auch locker mal 600W bringen, wenn es sein muss. Das "System Power"-Modell mit 600W ist sogar schlechter. Es bringt zwar ähnlich viel Strom stabil ins System, ist aber nicht so effizient. Es hat schon seinen Grund, dass das Pure Power 500W teurer als der System Power 600W ist  

Ein PC mit nem Ryzen 5 oder 7 und einer stärkeren Karte wie der RX 5700 XT oder so verbraucht übrigens insgesamt nur um die 350W, wenn wirklich alles bei voller Last ist. Selbst eine recht stromhungrige Karte wird den PC-Bedarf nicht dauerhaft auf über 400W bringen.


----------



## Batze (2. Mai 2020)

> Be quiet gibt die Wattzahl sehr vorsichtig an, d.h. die 500W bedeuten eher so was wie "500W bei längerer Last liefert es problemlos",


So sieht es aus. Es werden da Maximal Peaks gerechnet im Watt Rechnungsmeter. Bei den allermeisten Gamern mit 1-2 Festplatten würde sogar ein 400-450 Watt Netzteil, auch mit einer HighEnd Grafikkarte vollauf genügen.
Bis so ein Top Netzteil Marke Enermax/bequiet o.Ä. bei 500 Watt an ihre absolute Grenze gelangen muss man eh schon sehr viel angestöpselt haben.
Also ich selbst habe ein über 10 Jahre altes Enermax 525 Watt und das Teil läuft auch Heute noch absolut Top und ich habe da wirklich sehr viel angeschlossen, also alle internen (6)Festplattenplätze belegt, dazu momentan 3 externe Festplatten und die RX 580 Grafikkarte ist nun auch nicht gerade bei Vollast die sparsamste Karte. Ich habe Null Probleme.

Hatte ich nebenbei vergessen


> Mir ist vor allem wichtig, dass das System so leise wie möglich läuft. Wird ein Netzteil bei hoher Belastung auch mal lauter?


Also meine altes Netzteil ist so gut wie Unhörbar. Und das ist so gut wie bei allen Topnetzteilen so. Ehe du da den Lüfter Hörst hörst du den deiner Grafikkarte, egal ob Normal oder per WaKü.
Ach so, und Finger weg von diesen Billig WaKü Sachen. Die Kühlen nicht wirklich besser als Luftkühler und drehen vor allem mächtig auf, die Pumpe mit eingeschlossen. @Herb hat das schon richtig interpretiert. Für CPU eh eher Nutzlos da gute Luftkühler total ausreichen. Natürlich ist es anders bei Extrem Übertakter, aber die kaufen sich auch keine 50€ WaKü.


----------

